# I have a new found love...



## scaryant (13 Aug 2009)

... of over taking road bikes and fixies on my MTB.


----------



## barq (14 Aug 2009)

There is a nice hill near me where I sometimes get to play that game on Saturday mornings. In fairness I think the roadies are often out for a longer ride and pacing themselves more conservatively - but I won't deny the pleasure I get. B)


----------



## maurice (16 Aug 2009)

I rode up zig zag lane on Boxhill today and managed to scalp a couple roadies on my mtb.

After I passed them with a cheery 'alright', I heard one say to the other 'oh the shame!'.

Later as I got to the final hairpin I thought I had them well dropped, but the first roadie wasn't taking it lying down and blew past me! Instantly I latched onto his wheel and banged up the sram gears, he knew I was there.

I knew the top wasn't far so I pulled alongside, said "race to the top?" to which he laughed, engaged the big ring and gave it full power all the way to the top, leaving him standing.

It's a bit childish but what the hell 

(I ride that climb at least twice a week on my road bike so know it quite well)


----------



## Gully001 (17 Aug 2009)

Nice one boys keep up the good work !


----------



## Trumpettom001 (17 Aug 2009)

Ahhhh,

if only I could overtake other cyclists on the road........ the only problem is that I seem to be the only person that rides a bike on the road at all, and overtaking people who ride on the pavement is just boring.... (apart from when your're doing 30mph, and they're doing 5mph...


----------



## Bman (26 Aug 2009)

Trumpettom001 said:


> Ahhhh,
> 
> if only I could overtake other cyclists on the road........ the only problem is that I seem to be the only person that rides a bike on the road at all, and overtaking people who ride on the pavement is just boring.... (apart from when your're doing 30mph, and they're doing 5mph...




Did that just yesterday morning! 

I was planning to turn next left when I judged we were going to meet the junction at around the same time, so gave it legs (or pedals?) to make sure I met the junction long before him. Speeds were about 10mph/30mph

There was no way he could match my speed by riding on the pavement.


----------



## Losidan (3 Sep 2009)

I can only dream of this...I am usually being over taken by MTb's while I am huffing and puffing on the road bike!!!!

When I am on the MTB small children walk past as I ride giving me a quizical look.


----------



## soopoot (5 Sep 2009)

Ah, the little pleasures of life, eh!


----------



## violetnewt (16 Sep 2009)

Hey, Losidan you're not the only one.

I was riding on the road and a young girl on a scooter was on the path and overtook me!


----------



## Globalti (17 Sep 2009)

I once overtook a roadie when I was on the MTB with road tyres. I'd been a few yards behind him for a while so he knew I was there. We slowed for a red light and as it changed I shot off using the MTB gears. He muffed his changes and I heard a grinding sound and him cursing "Feck! Feck" as I got away ahead of him. Luckily I reached my destination before he could catch me up and avenge himself!


----------



## Corvette chic (18 Sep 2009)

most grey haired grannies walking can pass me....


----------

